# Do I need a return airline ticket?



## GraceS

Hi All--

US early retiree here. I will soon fly from the US to Paris, via Air France, to start my new long-stay visitor visa VTL-TS. My question: I purchased a one-way ticket to Paris. Will this be a problem at the airport? That is, is there any requirement that someone in my situation needs a return or onward ticket? 

I can't find relevant info on the airline website.


----------



## Bevdeforges

If you have a long-stay visa, you don't need to have a return ticket. You are here to stay - well, at least for a year. Bon voyage!


----------



## rynd2it

GraceS said:


> Hi All--
> 
> US early retiree here. I will soon fly from the US to Paris, via Air France, to start my new long-stay visitor visa VTL-TS. My question: I purchased a one-way ticket to Paris. Will this be a problem at the airport? That is, is there any requirement that someone in my situation needs a return or onward ticket?
> 
> I can't find relevant info on the airline website.


Just a heads up, the security service at airports always look twice at anyone flying on a one-way ticket. Personal experience post 9/11, you may get a few extra questions etc and probably a bag search. Other than that no worries


----------



## Bevdeforges

rynd2it said:


> Just a heads up, the security service at airports always look twice at anyone flying on a one-way ticket. Personal experience post 9/11, you may get a few extra questions etc and probably a bag search. Other than that no worries


If you do get stopped or questioned, first thing to show them is the visa in your passport. Doesn't mean they won't ask a few extra questions, but it does show the "why" of your one way ticket.


----------



## GraceS

Thanks Bev and Rynd2it. Just the kind of info I was hoping to get: both the official/technical answer and the airport realities. Appreciated!


----------

